# Now this is funny!!!



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Saw this on my facebook page and had to share!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Fab! Very funny!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Must be female dogs as you never see queues like that outside the mens!!!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Very good! Lol

Karen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

That is great .. I don't think Oakley would be willing to wait his turn


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

:twothumbs: love it!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

A good giggle to end the week.... us boys NEVER queue for the loo


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Must be female dogs as you never see queues like that outside the mens!!!!


lol :iagree:


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

This is another good one:


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So polite those doggies... I think the one above wishes it was sat in the back x x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Very funny, both pics.


----------

